# Safest way to travel dog in car



## minesadouble (7 February 2015)

I have been looking at getting a new car to accommodate our Vizsla who currently travels on the back seat of my Audi A4 saloon. I was looking at BMW X3 or X5 but having read up it seems that by putting your dog in the rear of an estate car or SUV you are essentially putting them in the 'crumple zone'. From what I have read it seems the safest way for a dog to travel is on the back seat restrained by a particular type of dog seatbelt. My problem is that I often have a car full, including 2 children still in car seats. How do you travel your dog and what in your opinion is the safest way for a dog to travel in the car?


----------



## Bellasophia (7 February 2015)

I'm in Italy where backenders  are very common. I bought a VW touran so my two dogs could travel in the spacious boot,but now I prefer the back seat with a harness and a lead attachment to the seatbelt.They love it there and are still part of the family,but safe.
if you don't have space available on the back seat,then probably a cage in the boot area is the safest option..


----------



## D66 (7 February 2015)

If all the seat sand seatbelts are taken our parsons Parsons JT travels in the front passenger footwell.  In an accident she won't be flying forward to cause an injury to herself or anyone else. She is very calm and well  behaved though and curls up and goes to sleep.


----------



## Dizzydancer (7 February 2015)

If you buy the right cage then your dog should be safe in the case of an accident, and would be secure.
We willbe getting a pick up next year with a cab on and dogs will go in the back but will be in a cage positioned nearest the actual car rather than the end which would be hit. But the cage will provide a good safe option


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 February 2015)

When I had large 4 x 4's I put mine on the back seat on harnesses clipped on to the seatbelts and with elastic incorporated in the harness to help prevent whiplash if I braked hard or was whacked by something/someone.
As you have said, it's well known a rear end shunt is one of the most common accidents and dogs in the rear or boot are in grave danger.

Now I have a Transit van and have cages in the centre and all strapped down to the anchorage points. The cages all have 3 door access, so I can get them out from different angles and I removed the bulk head of the van  enabling me to climb over the back if the back or side doors are damaged and inoperable.


----------



## minesadouble (7 February 2015)

Thanks everyone. It's so frustrating, thought I would get a 4wd and would be sorted but having read everything available it looks like I'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## Broodle (8 February 2015)

My large 4x4 has fold down seats in the boot for people... if ithe boot's safe enough for humans it's safe enough for my dogs


----------



## minesadouble (8 February 2015)

Our old Disco did too but was hoping to get a smaller SUV for fuel economy's sake. Hubby already has giant gas guzzling Mitsubishi and I love the fuel economy of my current car. (Hubby thinks am being a dog safety drama queen over this one !!!)


----------



## Wiz201 (10 February 2015)

I've driven with my dogs in the boot all the time - most rear enders unless going really fast would not cause a lot of damage and in most cases the bonnet of the car behind would take more damage.
They only go on the back seat now because of the Aygo being too small, but they have harnesses.


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 February 2015)

Wiz201 said:



			I've driven with my dogs in the boot all the time - most rear enders unless going really fast would not cause a lot of damage and in most cases the bonnet of the car behind would take more damage.
They only go on the back seat now because of the Aygo being too small, but they have harnesses.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if a car hits you in the rear but what about a loaded skip lorry or large van fully loaded ? 
We've all encountered speeding, bad tempered, impatient, arrogant, tailgating van and lorry drivers haven't we?
Even at relatively low speeds it would do more damage and a flat fronted lorry hasn't got the same sort of shock absorbing crumple zone a long bonneted car has, has it.
What you do is up to you, personally I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Wiz201 (10 February 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Maybe if a car hits you in the rear but what about a loaded skip lorry or large van fully loaded ? 
We've all encountered speeding, bad tempered, impatient, arrogant, tailgating van and lorry drivers haven't we?
Even at relatively low speeds it would do more damage and a flat fronted lorry hasn't got the same sort of shock absorbing crumple zone a long bonneted car has, has it.
What you do is up to you, personally I wouldn't risk it.
		
Click to expand...

like I said I mainly use the back seat now anyway. Step dad still uses the boot in his audi A4 but I think the risk of a lorry hitting him in the back is low considering he doesn't do a lot of motorway driving.


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 February 2015)

Wiz201 said:



			like I said I mainly use the back seat now anyway. Step dad still uses the boot in his audi A4 but I think the risk of a lorry hitting him in the back is low considering he doesn't do a lot of motorway driving.
		
Click to expand...

you don't have to be on a motorway to get hit by a lorry, my saddlery colleague was hit by one pulling out on a roundabout and failing to give way to her vehicle.Wrote her car off and it wasn't a high speed crash, she's an advanced careful driver.


----------



## SadKen (10 February 2015)

OH has a vw t5 transporter that's our most used vehicle for dog transport. You can get one with extra seats (caravelle) and it'll still have loads of room for dogs. Ours is cheap to run and very comfortable.


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 February 2015)

we had a vw T4 camper we used for dogs, as you say,loads of room


----------



## lindsayH (13 February 2015)

Those of you that use harnesses, which do you use? I have been looking for ages and can only find ones with plastic push clip type buckles. It's all very well if the attachment to the seatbelt is secure but if the dog goes flying out of the harness in an accident that won't help much! I'd be very grateful if anyone has a recommendation.


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 February 2015)

lindsayH said:



			Those of you that use harnesses, which do you use? I have been looking for ages and can only find ones with plastic push clip type buckles. It's all very well if the attachment to the seatbelt is secure but if the dog goes flying out of the harness in an accident that won't help much! I'd be very grateful if anyone has a recommendation.
		
Click to expand...

The side release clips seem to be the norm, they do get weaker as they age and can even become brittle. I have stood on them and pulled them apart in the past to show people how bad they can get (the cheaper ones) and I have even seen them being used on bridles!
Best harnesses if you can find any are metal buckles.
This harness has not only metal buckles you find on front straps of rugs but it has a martingale (solid not welded) ring to clip on to as well as elastic incorporated in to the design to help prevent whiplash as it "gives" when pulled on.
If the mainstream manufacturers made these sort I am sure there would be a market for people who want something stronger than what's currently out there.






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## lindsayH (13 February 2015)

That looks great! Just what I'm looking for! Where can I get one?


----------

